# Hello ALL!!!!



## acc91009 (Dec 30, 2008)

Just a quick note to say hi. Im new here, and willing to share some experiences with the rest of the team.
I own a white 2003 TT Coupe 225HP.

Here a few pics... http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2891995

im not the chic.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi ,welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome, great looking motor, for some reason I find myself drawn towards picture no 2


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome , love the car 8)


----------

